# Hello! I'm a cheapskate....



## Jaugernaut (May 22, 2009)

Hello! I'm new and I am a big time cheapskate.* Here's an oxymoron*: I started up modeling again last week and I am going thru my collection of paints and models that have been sitting for well over 15 years, (so have my modeling skills and not to mention my eyesight). Back in my days I spared no cash on this hobby. But now married with three I'm as frugal as the economy will allow. 

I found an Airfix model of a 1/48 scale Hurricane Mk.IA in my garage. It's poorly designed, but the details on it are sufficient and is what the era's technology would accommodate, (may not be up to par with today's highly detailed models which also carry an exaggerated price tag to boot). 

I am going to attempt to convert it to an imaginary 'Tank Buster' Hurricane Mk.IID of the 274th Squadron. It's a level three beginner model and my son had almost completed it before I took over. I took it over after my son almost managed to goof it up somewhat so I decided to help. Now my affliction possessed me and I find myself making parts and details the kit omitted, (as my poor son sits idly by wondering what the heck am I doing? 

Oh well....

The point is that this can be an expensive hobby and I'm so cheap I don't want to spend a lot of money on this. So cheapskate suggestions are highly welcomed. Am I the only cheapskate here or are there many others? If there are others maybe they ought to start a cheapskate forum here for modelers. Anyway I am on a mission to get this done without spending much money on it. The final model will hopefully be exhibited in a diorama.


----------



## fly boy (May 22, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh- wait what?


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

ummm, welcome Jaugernaut. Don't know about the cheapskate bit, but who wants to spend a large amount of money on anything. I'm sure in the modelling section you'll find some like minded members. Post some pics of your progress on the Hurricane or join in one of our builds.

flyboy, I would chill alittle on the posts. A nice welcome or a question would have done nicely.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting. BTW, I like your avatar.


----------



## imalko (May 22, 2009)

Avatar is great! I like it too! 
As Chris said check out modeling section, you might find what you are looking for.

Oh, yea... Welcome to the forums and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

Greetings and welcome. It always start out cheap, but then you get sucked in!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Hi again, and welcome 'officially' this time!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California.
I always liked Sgt. Schultz.


Wheelsup


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)

With Airframes here.Welcome to the forum Mate. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Colin1 (May 23, 2009)

When I saw the post
I thought you were another banned spammer 

Just wondering, what do you think is going to be so expensive about customizing a 48th scale Hurricane? Are you talking photo-etch? I'm not even sure that would be really expensive. Like Klear and Future, you don't need to buy plastic from a model shop, it's all around you; the formers that keep shirts in shape when you buy them, they make great sheets of 50 thou (IIRC), pen tops, pen cylinders, the plastic from old music cassette holders you name it, it all glues, sands, files and paints - do your job and it can look no different to an off-the-shelf product.

Welcome by the way 8)


----------



## Stitch (May 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm in the same boat you are; three kids in the house (boys, to boot), and about 150 models to build (my pre-marriage collection; yes, she let me keep them!). Yes, your major expense will probably be paints from now on, though the models aren't getting any cheaper, either (hopefully, my next purchase will be a 1/35th German E-100 Super Heavy Tank that runs about $75.00 US!). I spend a good $100 a year (if not more) just on paints. However, there are things you can do to keep the costs down: don't get too fancy converting the model; you're building it for fun, after all, so don't make it too complicated. As long as it looks halfway decent when you're done, that's all that matters. Believe it or not, I've NEVER bought an after-market detail kit, and I've been building models for 35 years. So far, they look okay. So don't spend a lot of money on the details; use what you have and just have fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the playground!


----------



## Wily (May 27, 2009)

Jaugernaut -

Have you ever heard of "Cardmodeling"? At its core, cardmodeling is making models out of paper.

If you haven't been introduced to the hobby, all sorts of subjects are available - from science fiction characters to ships to airplanes.

Go to:
CARD MODELS

Check out the Hurri down the page - yes, no lie, no Photoshop® - it's a paper model.

Anyway, there are a bajillion kits "out there" - many of them free, most are downloadable...and they're a bit cheaper (ok, a lot) than plastic kits.

But...have to warn you, the Zen of cardmodeling is different than plastic. In a plastic, you're assembling and finishing. With a paper model, you're more sculpting and engineering. In my opinion, the hobby requires a different set of skills and temperament than plastic.

Simple kits can be found at:
Fiddlersgreen.net.. 3 FREE downloadable cardmodels models for new visitors 

But, more complicated kits can be found at:
ECardmodels.com Shop

Anyway, I evangelize the hobby anywhere I can...and you can find out more at:
Card Modeling FAQ


----------



## fly boy (May 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ummm, welcome Jaugernaut. Don't know about the cheapskate bit, but who wants to spend a large amount of money on anything. I'm sure in the modelling section you'll find some like minded members. Post some pics of your progress on the Hurricane or join in one of our builds.
> 
> flyboy, I would chill alittle on the posts. A nice welcome or a question would have done nicely.



sorry a little confused by an earlier post i saw and so when this started my brain turned to a pile of nothing

welcome jaugernaut


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2009)

fly boy said:


> sorry a little confused by an earlier post i saw and so when this started my brain turned to a pile of nothing



Oh that reminds me fly boy, regarding your lack of ability to use the shift key...


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2009)

...now where was I with my gardening.


----------

